# Calling all East Texas-area pitmasters!!!



## apachepunchbbq (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi there all, 

It's good to talk to you all. I am coordinating a small cook-off this October (around halloween) that will benefit our local police and other first responders.

We had our first one last year, only two of us were there, but it was fun and we were able to raise some money for a good cause.

I am putting out a feeler for those who might be interested in participating in this event.

Who's interested???????

Josh


----------



## Lena01 (Nov 3, 2017)

*East Texas* is a distinct cultural, geographic and ecological area in the U.S. state of Texas.





Railroad map of Texas, east of the 100th meridian (circa 1884)
According to the _Handbook of Texas_, the East Texas area "may be separated from the rest of Texas roughly by a line extending from the Red River in north central Lamar Countysouthwestward to east central Limestone County and then southeastward towards eastern Galveston Bay", though most sources separate the Gulf Coast area into a separate region.


----------

